# Apart from rest what can be done about sore legs?



## Bigtallfatbloke (18 Jul 2007)

Today I did not ride. My legs ache like crazy...dunno why because I didnt do much more than has become normal recently..I was riding against strong winds though....anyway I wondered if I could be doing something to reduce the sore aching muscles in my thighs other than an sofa and a good film?...oh yeah and the wife already told me that sweedish massages are off the menu  

ok...this is an edit...

I should have googled before posting...doh :?: ...anyway I found this site to be useful, so I'll put up a link incase anybody else has similar pain:

http://www.howtogetridofstuff.com/health/how-to-get-rid-of-sore-muscles/


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2007)

I think also having a good post ride recovery product/food is also important . You need to replenish lost glycogen and get some decent protein et-al to rebuild any muscle damage and also ensure that your body is re-hydrated.

The sooner you vcan get the recovery process started post-ride, the better.
A really cheap but effective solution that I use is to have half to a pint of Milkshake (Nesquick + ss milk) occasionally backed-up with a banana as soon as I get in from a hard session. Get me-self and bike cleaned and sorted and then some proper food.

Milk-shake is low GI and also quite satiating (keeps the munchies/sugar craving at bay), the tryptophan in the milk protein aids relaxation, Calcium's good as are many other bits and pieces in the milk.
The Banana helps restore pottasium to the system and again is high in tryptophan aiding relaxation.

No harm in trying!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (19 Jul 2007)

..excellent...I'll mix up a home made 'nanna milk shake...one of my favourites anyway


----------



## Baggy (19 Jul 2007)

If your legs are really bad I'll vouch for a sports massage. Get some big burly physio to do it, then your wife can't object


----------



## Keith Oates (19 Jul 2007)

Good advice ref the food, but in addition I find a short and light 'spinning ride' helps!!!!!


----------



## Blue (19 Jul 2007)

At the end of a shower spray your legs with alternate hot/cold water only for a couple of mins each for a few turns each. That gets the blood flowing and is supposed to flush toxins from the muscles. It works well for me after both running and cycling.


----------



## Jeffrey Hammond-Hammond (20 Jul 2007)

Rather than the shower method, go hardcore and immerse yourself in a bathful of cold water. Empty and then have a bath at your normal temp. Lots of lovely new blood pumping round your pins and rather exhilarating.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Jul 2007)

..yes but won't that make my nob even smaller after a ride?


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Jul 2007)

If you have sore legs do you still worry about the size of other things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (24 Jul 2007)

i've found pineapple juice works for me. i was told about it some years ago and thought it was a p!55 take but tried it anyway.if my legs have been aching for a few days then i have half a carton a day for a couple of days and they're ok.the "active ingredient" is supposed to be something called bromelyn(?) not sure of the spelling
if i'm doing a lot of rides in a week i drink it every day.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jul 2007)

I'll try it thanks.


----------



## Tynan (2 Aug 2007)

hah! pineapple juice

have this in the fridge lately as it's on special in Tescos, that what calls to me after getting home and it sure hits the spot


----------



## Joe (2 Aug 2007)

Blue said:


> At the end of a shower spray your legs with alternate hot/cold water only for a couple of mins each for a few turns each.


My shower does this of it's own accord!


----------



## andy_wrx (2 Aug 2007)

Paula Radcliffe approach - fill wheelie-bin with iced water, climb in for 10 minutes after exercise.

Putting the shower on cold and running it over your legs is the less extreme version.

But don't sit in a hot bath after hard exercise.
Radox might not agree, but this will make things worse - you use a cold compress not a hotpack on bruise or sprain, which is essentially what you've got after a hard session.


----------



## andy_wrx (2 Aug 2007)

Bromelain, obtained from pineapple, is a NSAID like ibuprofen, so will reduce swelling and inflammation.

You can buy it in Holland & Barret, Healthspan, etc - or as you suggest, drink pineapple juice


----------

